# I want one of these clowns



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

saw this clown now I want one :nicefish:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Normal Occelaris Clown Fish? Can't tell what type that is, the pic is black and white.

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Ocellaris Clownfish
?? That one??


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Normal Occelaris Clown Fish? Can't tell what type that is, the pic is black and white.
> 
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Ocellaris Clownfish
> ?? That one??



Black and white picture and here I am thinking it's a new breed
Now I feel like a ***:roll:

but just think how cool that would be to have a blue one

A blue clownsel :fish::razz: LMAO


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Now there ya go. A Blue Clown Fish would be the bomb!! I'd even have to get one of those.:-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

its called photoshop.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hahahaha nice one


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

One of my clownfish is actually yellow. nothing wrong with him his color is just naturally very yellow. would you like to see pics?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

^^^ Yess!


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not a great photo unfortunately but it will have to suffice for now the male (the one on top) is the yellow one and you can see his color contrasted with a normally colored clownfish. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

ocelaris clown one of the smaller and less aggressive clowns.my maroons become redder as they grow wonder if yours will do the same


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Hes so cute!


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why thank you! I'll have to get you a better pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ashley9333 (Jun 26, 2012)

i want one too


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Now, im not for messing with animals genetics, or dying fish, but could you actually make a different colored clown fish?
I know they add jellyfish dna to make glofish..

Clown fish are colored that way to help with camouflage, correct? If you change the surroundings, will the clownfish, over generations, change their colors too?


----------

